# Drywall ceiling in basement using floor trusses



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

1/2" drywall is rated to span 24". That being said I would do one of two things... use 5/8" drywall or better yet, install resilient channel (hat channel) perpendicular to the joists at 16" OC.. this will give you much more strength to the ceiling and the floor as well as a level of sound proofing.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

There is a 1/2" "no sag" drywall that could be used on 24" centers. I would not used regular 1/2". The extra expense probably would make 5/8" the likely choice IF you don't go with Bob's suggestion...


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> There is a 1/2" "no sag" drywall that could be used on 24" centers. I would not used regular 1/2". The extra expense probably would make 5/8" the likely choice IF you don't go with Bob's suggestion...


 
I just completed a bulhkead 45" wide, but only framed at 24" on center,
I used 1/2" regular and 1 5/8 screws. 
is the 1/2" a problem? what would happen?
i'ts only 45" wide and not longer sheets.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The 1/2" regular has more of a TENDENCY to sag ESPECIALLY in a humid enviornment, as basements CAN be at times. Add to that any possible texture on the ceiling (added weight and moisture when applied) and the chance of sagging between the joists is more likely. All that said, you may never have a problem if your HVAC is on all the time and/or your climate is not prone to long rainy/humid conditions. But why take the chance?? (And the 1-5/8" screws are overkill for 1/2", 1-1/4" are fine....)


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends as we both said on the rating of the drywall. USG 1/2" is rated for 24" OC. most trusses are set at this span and it is used often. but if you buy Chinese drywall from Home Depot it may dip.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

In CT the inspector requires 1 5/8" for ceilings.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree, some mfgr's. say regular 1/2" is ok for 24". I'd, personally, err on the side of caution especially if using texture. And BE SURE to check your local code for appropriate screw length or go with "overkill" when in doubt. 

[Bob, is nailing drywall allowed at all in CT?? If so, do you have to go to 1-7/8" nails, since there's no 1-5/8" (at least that I've seen) and 1-3/8" is the standard for 1/2" drywall?]


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure, I use 1 1/2" only and then only to tack the board at the ends a few times to set hold it up. do it myself often but have my own drywall lift. Never had any complaints or questions as to the size of these few nails. But was informed that the 1 5/8 are needed for ceilings. I also always double screw my panels.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Understand. Being "old school", I still nail on wood framing (perimeter and in the field) and use adhesive. Those who use screws around here use the same method of nailing the perimeter and screws in the field, but 1-1/4" are considered adequate. Just don't see where the extra wood penetration depth is necessary when it depends more on whether you "break" the face paper of the drywall as to how well the fastener holds. (Hence the liberal use of adhesive for extra assurance.) Just curiosity as things vary by code around the country. And the claim is one screw takes the place of two nails (I always nail in sets), so you're well covered with the double screws.
Thanks, didn't mean to get the thread sidetracked....


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> Depends as we both said on the rating of the drywall. USG 1/2" is rated for 24" OC. most trusses are set at this span and it is used often. but if you buy Chinese drywall from Home Depot it may dip.


 
wow...home depot sells chinese drywall? I had never looked into country of origin. somehow it supprises me... and somehow, it doesn't...

guess I got some chinese stuff up on my bulkhead. I only have a 17 ft run, so i'll def. take it down and put up some 5/8.

thanks all


----------

